# Thought this was odd, maybe not



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

So I thought this morning before work I would take a drive into West Fargo (West of West Fargo) into the country and see if there were any jackrabbits I might get to plink at. Where I usually watch for Jack Rabbits all the sudden I ran across a red fox (full of fur). I have seen them before so I wasn't too amazed at this. I chased him for awhile trying to get a shot but he was in the middle of a section. While I was circling the section a huge coyote crossed the road in front of me! I stopped pulled up and had to really verify it was a coyote. By the time I told myself it was he was over 400 yards away but I was just amazed he was that close to town.

Is this odd, irregular? I was under the assumption that coyotes weren't really prone to cities or people and stayed in more secluded areas?

What you think?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyotes can acclimate to almost any habitat. I have read accounts of them living in the middle of cities like Minneapolis, Chicago, cities of that size. That doesn't suprise me too much, although it is very rare for our area since they most likely have a lot of wild habitat to live in! Sounds like you had a fun morning.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh, fun I did! Now I want to head out there and do some calling!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Did you get any jack rabbits? A buddy and I are looking for a place close by to shoot rabbits, mind telling me where ya went?


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

Just west of Eagle run in that area. Luckily a friend/my boss has a farm out there so I have a place to go but along the diversion and all the shelter belts there are usaually Jacks running around. The only problem and be careful is the number of farmsteads around. Last year my buddy and I got a half doze or so jacks just one night driving around out in that area.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Shooting jacks rabbits at night while driving around? Don't know if that's legal.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

It's about food. Like the others said. They can get acustomed to any enviroment. They can probably find an easy meal near town. Anyone missing a ****szu??? 
Fallguy - You're right there's a ton of varmints in the metro areas. They never get hassled. I know a farmer closer in to the city than I am who lost 7 Calves last year.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

It wasn't night as in dark, it was just an evening before dusk in March or April.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There was an established pack of coyotes in Central Park in NY city for ahwile until they removed them. They can be anywhere


----------

